# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: نحوه پیاده سازی امکان جستجو در برنامه

## amirhossein.h

سلام دوستان عزیز

من تو بعضی سی دی های مالتی مدیا که با فلش ساخته بودن دیدم که برای نرم افزاراشون قابلیت سرچ گذاشتن


اگه کسی تو این زمینه چیزی می دونه یا اگه نمونه ای داره ممنون میشم کمکم کنه

----------


## manjav

بسیار زیاد
چی می خوای شما بگو تا راهنماییت کنم امیر جان

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام دوست عزیز
اگه می شه یه نمونه برام بزاری ممنون می شم

----------


## manjav

ببین عزیز 
کلی میگم 
شما باید یه سری اطلاعات طبقه بندی شده داشته باشی

این کار رو میتونی با xml انجام بدی 

بعد از لود کردن xml ، هر گره اون رو بعنوان اطلاعات به یک کلاس که میتونه مویکلیپ باشه و داخلش هم یک تکست باشه که اطلاعات شما رو نمایش بده بفرستی و هر کلاس رو داخل یک آرایه بزاری

حالا میتونی شما از توابع  search یا  filter یا حلقه ها استفاده کنی

به همین راحتی
الان نمونه  همراهم ندارم
بهم پیام بده تا بیشتر راهنماییت کنم

----------


## parisa_joooon

مثال میزدید خب

----------

